# freestyle bindings



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

right guys im new to this forum, and basically im looking for some advice.

ive just finished my 2nd season in val d'isere french alps and im going to a more freestyle board.

ive previously riden a morrow and this season a rome solution all season.

those are much to stiff and all mountain for me, ive just bought a rome graft 153 and im lookin for some good light freestyle bindings to go with em.

im using burton customs at the minute but the highbacks get on my nerves and the straps have snapped twice.

dnt recommend rides tho cos i hate thelatch on them takes bout half hour just to put ur bindings on.

any1 got any good cheapish freestyle bindings i shud have a go at??


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

Rome 390's if you do a search you will find out that most people asking for advice in a freestyle binding, are recommended to get the Rome 390's.

I personally have them and I live them. They are a great set of bindings nice and flexible and plenty of response.

Do a search on it.

Good luck with your decision :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

just read a load about the 390s compared to targas n that and they sound to be just what im looking for.

did my cruciate in end of season so ive got a few months b4 im allowed back on a board, giving me plenty of time to see whichis my best option.
got my graft now dying to test it, soon as ive got a full set up no knee problems gonna stop me testing it out 

cheers man much appreciated


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

glad I could help. You wont regret those bindings, they are great. Good luck with your knee :thumbsup:


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

It may be a little late, but I'm also going to recommend the 390's. Awesome bindings. My last 2years riding them have been awesome. They've been great to me. So many options to get settled to fit exactly with your boot, it's great. Also great customer service


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

never too late cheers guys had another look round n im defo goin for the 390s.
leave my customs for the powder days


----------

